# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Comment voulez vous diviser le forum dotnet (part2)

## neo.51

Bonjour,   ::):  

Suite  ce dbat : http://www.developpez.net/forums/vie...r=asc&start=45

il va nous falloir prendre une dcision  savoir comment diviser le forum dotnet !

Plusieurs propositions ressortent :

1) 
Gnral dotnet 
Winform & applications windows 
Webform & developpement web 

2) 
Gnral dotnet 
Winform & applications windows 
Webform & developpement web 
ADO.NET 

3) 
Gnral dotnet 
C# 
VB.NET 
ASP.NET 

4) 
Gnral dotnet 
C# 
VB.NET 
ASP.NET 
ADO.NET 

J'ai aussi vu plusieurs propositions sur un forum Outils. Je pense que pour l'instant il n'y a pas assez de questions pour un forum outils. a se fera dans gnral dotnet, quitte  crer un forum outils si on en a le besoin plus tard. 

 ::merci::   vous tous pour votre participation   ::D:  


P.S : si vous ne vous sentez pas concern par ce sondage et/ou que vous ne frquentez jamais le forum dotnet merci de voter sans avis ou de ne pas voter.

----------


## Keihilin

J'ai vot pour la solution 1.

C'est  mon avis la moins "nuisible"  la visibilit.

Trop de sections a va fatiguer ceux qui rpondent rgulirement   ::wink::

----------


## Maniak

Tout pareil

----------


## Swog

totalement d'accord...

----------


## Pasiphae

1.  :o

----------


## Thomas Lebrun

Pareil, la 1 : aprs, on pourrait encore re-divis en C#/VB.Net mais on aurait un nombre incalculable de forum  ::lol::

----------


## anthony70

Ne pourrait-on pas imaginer 2 sens de recherche et de tri :

"Environnement :"
WinForms / Webforms

puis "langage :"
C#, VB.NET, ASP.NET

ce qui permet de chercher Winforms / VB.NET par exemple....

----------


## vdemeester

la 1 aussi  :;):

----------


## abelman

La 1

----------


## Blade

la 3
Je suis pas expert dans ces languages mais c'est juste que ca me parait "plus clair" avec les noms de forums et bien distinct   ::wink::

----------


## Rami

la 1 pour moi.
privilgier la sparation des technos...

----------


## Tranber

1 pour moi aussi,  100%   ::D:  
Clair, concis, technos logiquement spares.
Le sparation de VB .NET et C# nuirait profondment  la qualit des recherches je pense, et il y aurait beaucoup plus de chance de redondance de posts.

++ les loulous

----------


## nostradamus

je vote pour la solution 2

en effet, la plupart des problmes rencontres sur le forum en ADO.net (pb de connection,cration de requte ...) se traite sensiblement de la mme faon que l'on soit en winform ou webform.

----------


## m@

la 1, en attendant les sous forums

----------


## Johan31

Pas mieux.
la 1.
Impeccable!

----------


## fp12

la 1 qui me parait + claire

----------


## bigtoof

le choix 1 me parait le plus adapt  8)

----------


## Mictou

Je suis assez de l'avis de anthony70. Pour les dbutants, il est plus facile de commencer par diffrencier le C# du VB.NET.

----------


## asphareth

La me semble la mieux adapte...

----------


## Dclic

J'ai vot pour la 1 galement.

La distinction C# VB.NET importe peu, les problmes rencontrs tant majoritairement des problme de framework et non de langage.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Nous avons des problemes de performances actuellement, nous n'allons donc pas diviser le forum tant que ces problemes ne seront pas rgls.

Cependant on laisse le sondage, ca servira pour plus tard

 ::merci::

----------


## guignol

Ben, comme C# et VB (.NET) proposent exactement les mmes fonctions, et que seule la syntaxe et quelques lgers changements interviennent, on peut se demander l'intrt de faire un forum C# et un forum VB.NET. Perso, je pense que regrouper les post en fonction du type d'application dvelopp est plus judicieux, car cela fait rfrence  un thme plus qu' un moyen => recherche plus efficace. Cependant, l'accs aux infos est rellement une chose importante, commune aux deux grands types de dveloppement (appli windows et web), donc a serait pas mal de l'intgrer dans un forum  part.

En plus, un forum pour chaque language => redondance...

Donc la 2

----------


## royrremi

Moi j'ai vot pour la 1. Le language importe vraiment pas entre vb et c# je n'ai jamais fais de vb.net et je suis capable d'aider les gens tout autemps !

----------


## bidou

Moi j'ai vot la un car si on prends la 2, je connais le misrable qui va rcuprer la section ADO.NET   ::P:

----------


## |DUCATI| DesMo

Je serais pour la solution 2 : car elle reprend en :
1) les aspects gnraux
2) 1 philosophie de dv
3) une autre philosophie de dv
4) ADO qui est un problme particulier utile dans tous les cas.

En effet un dcoupage par langage me semble pas terrible la plupart du temps les gens cherche une ide qui va mener  la rsolution de leur problme et on voit souvent un dveloppeur VB.NET apporter une piste  un dveloppeur C# et lyce de versailles. Par contre entre appli windows et appli web les philosophie de dv sont diffrentes et les objets n'oprent pas toujours de la mme manire.

----------


## Pete

La 1, C# et VB.NET sont suffisament proches pour ne pas tre distringus... Mais si on ne pouvait faire aucun partage ce serait mieux  mon humble avis.
Par contre,  quand un fonction recherche plus efficace, plus simple, plus ergonomique, plus rapide d'accs, etc ?  ::?: :

----------


## neo.51

> Puisque je ne suis pas membre du club, j'ai souhait t'envoyer ce message 
> Au sujet des 4 modle de division
> bon nombre de personnes ont vots pour le 1 
> sauf que vous oubli un grand point 
> la connaissance des novices (moi galement)
> 
> une division comme C#, ASP.Net, VB.Net
> est quand mme plus claire pour une personne non initi au site que winform et webform
> 
> ...

----------


## neo.51

> Nous avons des problemes de performances actuellement, nous n'allons donc pas diviser le forum tant que ces problemes ne seront pas rgls.


La priorit reste encore et toujours de tennir la charge. Le rcent record du nombre de connects simultanns (463) ne nous permet pas d'envisager sereinnement la division du forum dotnet.

Mais je vous promet qu'on s'y attaque ds que a sera techniquement fesable    ::wink::  


 ::merci::  pour votre patience   ::):

----------


## neo.51

petit Up pour vous annoncer la bonne nouvelle, le forum dotnet va tre divis dans les jours qui viennent  ::): 

Nous avons retenu la solution 1 :
-Gnral Dotnet
-WindowsForms & Applications Windows
-Webforms & Dveloppement Web

Qui fais l'unanimit au sein de l'quipe dotnet et qui semble la plus apprci par nos visiteurs (cf ce sondage)

 ::merci::  pour votre participation   ::D:

----------

